# Where Should I go Next???



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 6, 2006)

Having return from Chicago without being mugged, etc., where should I go next?  In general, I have no more than 5 days in a row for vacation time.  It will need to be somewhere accessible within that time frame.  That means inside the US or perhaps into Canada or Mexico.  I've already spent a considerable amount of time in Mexico so I'm thinking I should go somewhere else.


----------



## DMark (Apr 6, 2006)

Congrats on going to Chicago - few international tourists go there, which is a shame, as in good weather (Spring and Fall) it is one of the best places to go for all kinds of activities!

In the thread about Las Vegas, I mentioned a four/five day trip to Grand Canyon, Sedona, Lake Havasu, Oatman and Laughlin...sort of nature and glitz put together with a nice dose of water sports thrown in.  Plus, not all that expensive either.

Vancouver is beautiful, but very European so it might not be the "change of pace" you are looking for.

From San Francisco, it is a short drive up to wine country and the Russian River area that is quite nice in late summer.

I personally just love NYC and once lived there for two years.  Can't imagine ever being bored going there, even if you have been there dozens of times.

If you are a beach person, the Bahamas or St. Thomas or any of the islands might work - there are some inexpensive packages that include all food, drink and water sports activities.  You might want to avoid going there in hurricane season.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 6, 2006)

DMark said:
			
		

> Vancouver is beautiful, but very European so it might not be the "change of pace" you are looking for.



Thanks for the suggestions

Vancouver might be the change of pace I'm looking for.  I live in the middle of nowhere, Nebraska.  Anything with a European flavour might be just the thing.

I also like the suggestion of the Grand Canyon.  I like hiking and camping.  

Cities arn't really my thing, but I enjoy a visit to one occasionally.


----------



## DMark (Apr 6, 2006)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestions
> 
> Vancouver might be the change of pace I'm looking for.  I live in the middle of nowhere, Nebraska.  Anything with a European flavour might be just the thing.
> 
> ...



Nebraska, eh?  

Well then, Vancouver is exactly what you are looking for...very clean, very beautiful, lots of outdoor cafes and some neat pubs, great hiking and camping nearby, and the Canadian Dollar exchange rate will make the trip very inexpensive.  And I am not sure why (they tried to explain it to me) but Vacouver actually has a mild climate year round due to the way the winds go or whatever - so although there are some great ski areas (Whistler Mountain) not far away, Vancouver itself has a fair amount of rain, but mild temps.

Look into some Bed and Breakfast locations there - some nice older homes have been converted and they are centrally located and within walking distance to some nice areas to roam day and night.


----------



## JoMo1953 (Apr 7, 2006)

If you love the outdoors, Yosemite in Northern California is beautiful, Yellowstone Park is tops (although I have not been in a zillion years)  and then there is always LA, Venice Beach is funky and fun, a bit pricey these days but still a fun place, who could resist the glitz of Hollywood  

I'll even throw in a few drinks  Come to Los Angeles, breath the smog and see how the "beautiful people" live


----------



## rennie (Apr 7, 2006)

How about Washington D.C?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 7, 2006)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> How about Washington D.C?




Can I bring my sniper rifle???


----------



## Nlogax (Apr 7, 2006)

I'd suggest Arizona and into SW Cali towards San Diego (drive along I-8 scraping along the border, the Imperial dunes and that stuff) - although if you've already been down in Mexico it might seem a little samey.  

How about the Cascades and Seattle?     Byooooootiful up there with Mt Rainier looking over you wherever you go


----------



## spring-peeper (Apr 7, 2006)

Come see Canada.  Soon you will need special id, so soon would be a good thing.

If you want to see Vancouver, contact one of the Vancouver posters here.  

If you are closer to the east, try the Maritimes.  Cape Breton is just incredible.    I can probably get you accomadations in Halifax, Nova Scotia.  My daughter's house is empty for the summer.


----------



## rennie (Apr 7, 2006)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Can I bring my sniper rifle???



not if you want to get in trouble with the cops. they're notorious fickle in DC! it's a tiny city but if u're into patriotic American stuff n wanna do a history tour it's great. otherwise, run for the hills! How about Shenendoah mountains/forest in Virginia? it's meant to be gorgeous.


----------



## spring-peeper (Apr 7, 2006)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> not if you want to get in trouble with the cops. they're notorious fickle in DC! it's a tiny city but if u're into patriotic American stuff n wanna do a history tour it's great. otherwise, run for the hills! How about Shenendoah mountains/forest in Virginia? it's meant to be gorgeous.



We did that a couple of years ago and it was incredible.  Only down side was when we came down out of the mountains, we were confronted by a major resort town.  That spoiled it for us in a way, but then I'm not big on commericalism.  I prefer rural to city.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 8, 2006)

How about flying into Calgary and seeing some of the Canadian Rockies, staying in Banff. People going on about it being a tourist trap, but I thought it was fine, just a small tourist town.

Yellowstone is mainly weird, Yosemite is absolutely stunning.

Or maybe the California Coast road, or or or, too many...I love a road trip in the states.

Oo, oo, leaf peepin' in Sept/Oct in New England - just stunning.


----------



## Errol's son (Aug 19, 2006)

Texas is nice...


----------

